# Other Pythons > Morelia >  New Jag

## Void

Just picked up this lil guy from a show today. Calm as can be and not head shy at all.

----------

MSG-KB (07-31-2012)

----------


## Daybreaker

He's all eyes! Beautiful carpet

----------

_Void_ (07-29-2012)

----------


## djansen

very pretty carpet!

----------

_Void_ (07-29-2012)

----------


## gman8585

Amazing, clean patterned jag!
Always happy to see your posts! 
Put this gem up on Moreliapythons.com too!

----------

_Void_ (07-29-2012)

----------


## Void

> Amazing, clean patterned jag!
> Always happy to see your posts! 
> Put this gem up on Moreliapythons.com too!


Thanks dude ^_^  Of course he's going on there lol

----------


## Dabonus

Fantastic looking snake. 
If you don't mind me asking, who was the breeder?

----------

_Void_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## 1nstinct

wow hes a looker! an plans on him?females lined up?

----------

_Void_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## catzeye21138

What a fantastic little guy, how much did he set you back?

----------

_Void_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## Void

> Fantastic looking snake. 
> If you don't mind me asking, who was the breeder?


 I got him from Exotics by Nature who got him from Dan Vermilya




> What a fantastic little guy, how much did he set you back?


He was only $100!!




> wow hes a looker! an plans on him?females lined up?


Its between Demona 


Or

Omega

----------

_gman8585_ (08-02-2012),MSG-KB (07-31-2012)

----------


## Crusader71

Very nice jag!!!

----------

_Void_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## Kenj620

Wow very nice jag hes gonna be a smokin adult. Very pretty jungles too!

----------

_Void_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## UpNorth

Wow! Hope to find one like that in September at the Toronto expo.

----------


## chet1028

Really gorgeous.

----------

